

Pimp My Code, Part 16: On Heuristics and Human Factors - twampss
http://wilshipley.com/blog/2009/08/pimp-my-code-part-16-heuristics-and.html

======
sanj
Bravo to Wil for posting this! This is the sort of code that makes really
_good_ software take 10 years -- as its developers figure out the best API to
use to talk to the users.

Bending over backwards to make free-text information work is hard. And most
people will never notice; for them, it'll just work.

"Just working" is what we should all strive for.

